# ?
?

----------

> 


?

----------

> ?


   - .          .

----------

" "         ? , 88-    .  89- ,    "  "

----------

> " "         ?


 .      .             ,        .

----------

.....       .           .

----------

15 ()              . -    ?

----------

> .....       .           .


        ?

----------


## -

?

----------


## Partos

> ?


   .

----------

> .


   -  .

----------


## gnews

> 


,   ,     ,      ,            .

----------

> ,   ,     ,      ,            .


.   ?

----------

....    ,      ....

----------

> .   ?


 
 5000 .  ,

----------

46  .  ....

----------

> 46  .  ....

----------

> 5000 .  ,


      ?      ?      ?

----------

> ?      ?      ?

----------

> 


1.  ,    ,            .
2.                    .
3.  -      -     .

----------

> -      -     .

----------

,         
             (..     . )

----------

> 


    ?

----------

> ?


. 3 . 14.25

----------

> ,


          .           .


> (..     . )


        ,           .      ....

----------

> ,           .      ....


  -    ,    .    

         ?

----------

> . 3 . 14.25


 .               .        ,           ?

----------

> -    ,    .


      .       ,     ,      .


> ?


            .

----------

> 


  ?

----------

> ?


      ?

----------

> ?


,  , ,

----------

> ,  , ,


 ?

----------

> ?


,

----------

> ,


   ?        .           .    ,       .

----------

> ?        .           .    ,       .


 
  ,

----------

> ,


  .

----------

> .


  133  17.10.11, .1 . 15.1 ,  -

----------

> 133  17.10.11


  :Smilie:

----------

> 


,               . .      ,    . ...

----------

> . .


     ?

----------

> ,               . .      ,    . ...


    ,       ,         :Smilie:

----------

> ,               . .      ,    . ...


      ,  , "     . ",      ? 
-    ,   "   ,    . ..."

----------

> ?


 ,     ?    .




> 23.5.  
> 1.       ,   2  14.5, * 15.1*, 19.7.6  .
> 
>  28.3.  ,      
> 1.    ,   ,    ,           23  ,     .

----------

> ,  , "     . ",      ? 
> -    ,   "   ,    . ..."


   .      -  .

----------

> ,     ?    .


          ?

----------

> ?


.

----------

> .


  ?

----------


## tatianasol

-        .

----------

> -        .


      ,                ,  .

----------

> ,                ,  .


   - "  ,        ".          .        .            .

----------

> - "  ,


          .


> ".


        .


> .        .


     .


> .


      .

----------

> .        .     .      .


  11  2013 . N 18-13322/2012   N 47-12998/2012

        .

----------

> 11  2013 . N 18-13322/2012   N 47-12998/2012
> 
>         .


.                             ()     
   ,       .              ,          .

----------

> .                             ()     
>    ,       .              ,          .


  : 



> ,    20.07.2012  30.07.2012    3           10 
>       (    ,       )


  . . 54-:



> 7.    - 
> 1.  :
>            ;
>            ;


 ,    ,              .
   ,        (100 ..)     .1 . 15.1      (     ),     (      ).   -  - .

----------

> :





> ,            . 15.1 .
>  ,    ,              .


         ?


> ,        (100 ..)     .1 . 15.1      (     ),     (      ).   -  - .


   ,     .    ,         .        ...

----------

> ?


       .   .

----------

> .   .


         ...

----------

> ...


   ,   :



> . . 54-:
> 
>  7.    - 
> 1.  :
>            ;
> ** ;


   ,    ...

----------

> 


 
 :Smilie: 
     ,     ?

----------

> ?
> 
> 
> 
>      ,     ?


   ...

      :




> -        .






> 11  2013 . N 18-13322/2012   N 47-12998/2012
> 
>         .


       .              .     . ?

----------

?
     " "?

----------

> ?
>      " "?


,      
,       373-  12.10.2011 .

----------

> ,      
> ,       373-  12.10.2011 .


     :



> 15.1.           ,         
> 
> 1.           ,            ,  ( )    ,      ,           , -
> 
>                ;    -       .


   4  .       :
1)  
2) 
3)    
4) ** 
  3     .     .

 15.1   ,        .      .

      " "?

----------

,          ,    :
    ,     ,       ,    :
       ,    -  .

         :
1.   :    .
2.         
3.       ,    ;
4.    ,  
 .              -  .
       ,  II "".        .      ....

----------

> 


       ?
, ?

----------

> ?
> , ?


  .    . 
  ,    ,      . !

----------

21  1991 . N 943-1 "    " (       , 1991, N 15, . 492; 1992, N 33, . 1912; N 34, . 1966; 1993, N 12, . 429;    , 1997, N 47, . 5341; 1999, N 28, . 3484; N 30, . 3988; 2000, N 46, . 4537; 2001, N 34, . 3512; 2002, N 1, . 2; N 22, . 2026; 2003, N 21, . 1957; 2004, N 27, . 2711; 2005, N 30, . 3101; 2006, N 31, . 3436; 2009, N 29, . 3599; 2010, N 48, . 6247);

   22  2003 . N 54- "  -        ()     " (   , 2003, N 21, . 1957; 2009, N 23, . 2776; N 29, . 3599; 2010, N 31, . 4161);

   3  2009 . N 103- "      ,   " (   , 2009, N 23, . 2758; N 48, . 5739; 2010, N 19, . 2291).

   ....
  , ...

----------

,

----------

-

----------

,   :
: " "           -  ,       .
   10  2002  N 86- "     ( )" (   , 2002, N 28, . 2790; 2003, N 2, . 157; N 52, . 5032; 2004, N 27, . 2711; N 31, . 3233; 2005, N 25, . 2426; N 30, . 3101; 2006, N 19, . 2061; N 25, . 2648; 2007, N 1, . 9, . 10; N 10, . 1151; N 18, . 2117; 2008, N 42, . 4696, . 4699; N 44, . 4982; N 52, . 6229, . 6231; 2009, N 1, . 25; N 29, . 3629; N 48, . 5731; 2010, N 45, . 5756; 2011, N 7, . 907; N 27, . 3873   : "   ",       " ".

 6                    12.10.2011 N 373-        .
  :
    0310004  ,          0310001     0310002 (     );
           ;
        .
 ?

----------

> ?


   ,      "    .."   14.25   -          .

      ,      .

----------

> ,      .


..       ,    ?

----------

> ?


      , ?

----------


## 13

.. :
 :
    21  1991 . N 943-1 "    " (       , 1991, N 15, . 492; 1992, N 33, . 1912; N 34, . 1966; 1993, N 12, . 429;    , 1997, N 47, . 5341; 1999, N 28, . 3484; N 30, . 3988; 2000, N 46, . 4537; 2001, N 34, . 3512; 2002, N 1, . 2; N 22, . 2026; 2003, N 21, . 1957; 2004, N 27, . 2711; 2005, N 30, . 3101; 2006, N 31, . 3436; 2009, N 29, . 3599; 2010, N 48, . 6247);
       :    ,           ,     ?

----------

> :    ,


    . 


> ,     ?


 ?          ?

----------


## 13

,     .   ,  ,     .. ,   ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> .


           .        . :                ?

----------

> .        . :                ?


,    :
1.   .
2.    .
3.         .
4.  .

   ?

----------

> ,    :
> 1.   .


    .


> 2.    .


   ,    1., ..    .       .


> 3.         .


 


> 4.  .


      .


> ?


 ?   ,                     .  " "?

----------

> .


           ,           (   .). 




> ,    1., ..    .       .


 .    .      .




> .


    ,     ,             ().




> ?   ,                     .  " "?


 .  .    .

----------

> ,           (   .).


    ,    .


> .    .


 ?          (, ).    .          ,      ?        ?


> .


           .


> ,     ,             ().


    ,       :    .


> .


 ?


> .


     - .


> .


 ?      ?

----------


## 13

,  , :               ,    .         ,          :      ,        ,         .
      :   -   09.09.2008 N 04-5718/2008(11770-27-27)   N 27-3944/2008-5;
  -   12.08.2008 N 04-4789/2008(9355-03-6)   N 03-2168/08-2
    , ?

----------

> ,  , :               ,    .


  . ,    ,  ,       ,      ()     . 


> ,          :


  !        .


> ,        ,         .


.   ,       -54, ...


> :   -   09.09.2008 N 04-5718/2008(11770-27-27)   N 27-3944/2008-5;


:   "        ,    - " -    , ..       54-  ,      .


> -   12.08.2008 N 04-4789/2008(9355-03-6)   N 03-2168/08-2


  :      ,      26.12.2007 N*-451     26.12.2007  28.12.2007       ,     -      (),           ()         01.12.2007  25.12.2007 .



> , ?


,      ,  ...

----------


## Leyla_24

> , ?


 !... ,     ?         ?   , , !

----------

> ,    .


      ,   .




> (, ).    .          ,      ?


,      ? ,   . ,      ,      .




> ?


          133.

----------

> ,   .


  ? , -, ?


> ,      ? ,   .


     ?


> ,      ,      .


 ? ?


> 133.


.      : 

_6.        (,        ())   (   )   ,      ()          ( -  )._

..,             ,     ,       .

PS      ,     ,   ,     ...

----------

> ? , -, ?


   ,  .





> ? ? ?.      : 
> 
> _6.        (,        ())   (   )   ,      ()          ( -  )._
> 
> ..,             ,     ,       .
> 
> PS      ,     ,   ,     ...


      ,    .      ,    ( ,  "" )       .

----------

> ,    .


     .         ()     ,          133.         .   -  .

----------

> .         ()     ,          133.         .   -  .


   ,          ,            ,      .
      ,        (  ).      ,        (    ,  ,         ..).

----------

> ,  ,         ..


    ,        133-.    , !

----------

> ,        133-.    , !


.

----------

> .


  ?           ,             .  ,   ,     ,         .  !      133-...

----------

> ?           ,             .  ,   ,     ,         .  !      133-...


   .   ,      .             .           ,    .

----------

> ,      .


.       .       .      .


> .


    ?    ?


> ,    .


?  ,   ,                .

----------

> ?    ?


  ?




> ?  ,   ,                .


    ,   ?      ?

----------

> ?


,    ,    ,   ,            


> ,   ?      ?


 ,      .           .

----------

